# Changing from Husbad visa to Company Visa



## suvarna_rane (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am a licensed nurse working in Abu Dhabi for the last 25 years. At the moment I am Being sponsored by my husband Visa. As my husband has just retired and his visa is only valid till October 2013. Here is my issue: 

1) I wish to change from my husband visa to my company visa. My current company is willing to provide me with a company visa.
2) I will not be changing my company. 
3) I have not completed my 2 years with my company. The two years will be completed in Dec 2013.
4) Since my husband is retired our visas are valid till nov 2013. One month Short of completing my 2 years with the current company.

My question is : Will i still face a labor ban of six months even if I am staying with the same company. And also since my company has no issue with providing me with a company visa.

I am great full for any assistance on this matter.

Thank you all for taking the time and patience for reading my query.

Suvarna Rane.

Thank you.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

if you have been here that long surely you should be up to speed with the way the uae works. you surely do not need to have worked with them for any time for them to take you onto their visa, you can shift at any point in time especially being a nurse where you can sponsor your husband. if not you can do a visa run for that one month and then sort it out with the company but i think you can switch at any point.


----------



## suvarna_rane (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. i understand that i shud be upto speed with the labor laws but i have been receiving varying information on this topic. 

Most typing centers have been informing me that i will receive a ban even if i switch between visas as every new visa needs a new labor contract. 

So even if my current company has agreed to give me a visa, they will have to generate a new labor contract. And as per the law, any labor contract that has not fulfilled a min of two years will face ban on termination. So will they the labor ministry wave of the ban on realizing that i am staying with the same company but just changing visas.

Thank you.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yes unless you have a masters degree which allows you to switch without penalty, if you have a normal degree i think you can switch twice without a ban... but even the exempted professions they still can put bans on you... you do have to fulfill a 2 year but if you are just swapping from hubs to company thats to me you shouldnt be banned but if you go and ask 10 people in same place you will get 10 different answers... you will have to go to the top man in immigration and ask there.


----------

